
Quinn Norton Named to New York Times Editorial Board - tysone
https://www.nytco.com/quinn-norton-named-to-editorial-board/
======
jboynyc
One reason HN readers may have come across Quinn Norton is her account of the
kafkaesque trial against Aaron Swartz, which she witnessed up close. It
appeared in the _Atlantic_ :
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/03/life-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/03/life-
inside-the-aaron-swartz-investigation/273654/)

~~~
zimpenfish
Another reason might be her palling around with Nazis like weev and being a
fan of Nazis like John Rabe[1].

But she's been unhired already[2].

[1] [https://medium.com/quinn-norton/the-morality-of-john-
rabe-f9...](https://medium.com/quinn-norton/the-morality-of-john-
rabe-f99072fabf5f) [2]
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/13/business/media/quinn-
nort...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/13/business/media/quinn-norton-new-
york-times.html)

~~~
jboynyc
Yup. That sure was fast.

------
just_steve_h
She's being dragged hardcore for using "bad language" in various tweets. I've
only seen the individual tweets themselves without context, so it's hard to
judge tone & intent.

Anyone have insight?

~~~
zimpenfish
> it's hard to judge tone & intent.

I don't think there's any "tone & intent" that can make using "fag" as a
pejorative ok.

